# Rolling in Ant Bed!!



## Pearl (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello! We're new here and we have a four month old maltese puppy Pearl. She is a crazy little girl! Pearl has two sisters that are not malteses, though, except our poodle Polly could definitely pass as Pearl's mommy! Anyway, I let the dogs out to go to the bathroom and Pearl ran to a big dirt pile. I personally thought it was just dirt and then she started rolling around. Well, it was so hot out there and I went to go get her to play inside instead when I looked closer at what she had been rolling in... a GIANT Ant pile! Then I looked at Pearl, and she was rubbing her face with her paws. She looked hurt or something, so I picked her up and ran her inside and she had ants all on her face.. it was horrible.. they, of course, dropped onto the floor. It was bad. Luckily they did not get on me and Pearl's fine now, but wow. It scared me pretty bad. And now I feel bad for letting her play in it!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't know if it's just me but your font is so light that it blends in to the background. I can't read it at all... 

I see that it's your first post ... welcome to SM!! 

If you'd like for me to change it to a darker color, just let me know.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope that Pearl is alright. Some are allergic to Ant bites so please be very careful.

I can't stand Ants!

Melanie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I had difficulty with it also. Pretty color though, but it doesn't work well for posting.

I'm glad your baby seems alright after rolling around in that ant pile. oh my! How scary that must have been for both of you!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad she is ok...one of my babies has an allergic reaction to ant bites and he goes into shock. i have to make sure no ants are in my backyard. glad to read a happy ending


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Welcome to SM! I don't have any medical advice, but I hope Pearl is alright!

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 10 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603341


> I don't know if it's just me but your font is so light that it blends in to the background. I can't read it at all...
> 
> I see that it's your first post ... welcome to SM!!
> 
> If you'd like for me to change it to a darker color, just let me know.[/B]


When someone posts in a light color like this, I highlight the font so it is readable. You probably knew that though.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to SM!  Glad to have you join us! 

Midis likes to find the nastiest thing possible in our back yard and rub his face in it and then roll in it, so I have restricted his area. Our backyard is quite large (fenced in) but has all these awful hickory and other trees that drop off things that get all stuck into his coat. The bugs/worms that are out there, not to mention the little dead baby birds that fall out of nests are all just WONDERFUL to him! Yech!  So, now when he gets full access to the yard I or my husband watch him closely and put a stop to the nastiness. 

Cyndi


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

welcome to SM , i'm glad Pearl is OK, sometimes its hard for me to remember my fluffs are dogs and actually like rolling on the ground, getting dirty & playing with and/or eating bugs but I try to eliminate the latter when possible :biggrin: 

I have used the same insect killer for years now and very seldom do the pups find any bugs, maybe something to consider if you dont treat your lawn currently, the directions say its ok for pets and children after the product has dried, you can get it at Lowes and maybe other home centers, i like it because it kills 60+ different bugs including spiders, fire ants, ants, mosquitos, fleas and ticks, which are my main concern...

http://www.bayeradvanced.com/product/Compl...oncentrate.html


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:welcome1: GLAD EVERYTHING WAS OK WITH YOUR PUP AND THE ANTS.
P.S. I COULD HARDLY READ YOUR POST. ITS A PRETTY COLOR BUT TO LIGHT


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jul 11 2008, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603684


> welcome to SM , i'm glad Pearl is OK, sometimes its hard for me to remember my fluffs are dogs and actually like rolling on the ground, getting dirty & playing with and/or eating bugs but I try to eliminate the latter when possible :biggrin:
> 
> I have used the same insect killer for years now and very seldom do the pups find any bugs, maybe something to consider if you dont treat your lawn currently, the directions say its ok for pets and children after the product has dried, you can get it at Lowes and maybe other home centers, i like it because it kills 60+ different bugs including spiders, fire ants, ants, mosquitos, fleas and ticks, which are my main concern...
> 
> http://www.bayeradvanced.com/product/Compl...oncentrate.html[/B]


Thanks for the tip! I have been afraid to treat the yard because I was afraid it would be harmful to my little grass and bug eater.  Do you recall the name of it?

Thanks!

Cyndi


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jul 11 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603859


> Thanks for the tip! I have been afraid to treat the yard because I was afraid it would be harmful to my little grass and bug eater.  Do you recall the name of it?[/B]


http://www.bayeradvanced.com/product/Compl...oncentrate.html


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 10 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603358


> Welcome to SM! I don't have any medical advice, but I hope Pearl is alright!
> 
> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 10 2008, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603341





> I don't know if it's just me but your font is so light that it blends in to the background. I can't read it at all...
> 
> I see that it's your first post ... welcome to SM!!
> 
> If you'd like for me to change it to a darker color, just let me know.[/B]


When someone posts in a light color like this, I highlight the font so it is readable. You probably knew that though.  

[/B][/QUOTE]

Nope, I didn't!!! Thanks for the idea :smilie_daumenpos: but sometimes I'll prob. be too lazy!


----------

